# TerraTec Aureon Fun 5.1 - Optischer Ausgang



## Freerider (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz!

Hab mal ne Frage: Weiß einer wie ich bei meiner oben genannten Soundkarte den optischen Ausgang aktiviere?
Unter Windows war dafür ein Extra-Programm notwendig, direkt von TerraTec "Controllcenter". 

YAST sagt mir zum Status der Soundkarte: "Läuft ..."

System: SuSE 9.1 


Da das ganze hier bei mir relativ komplex verkabelt ist möchte ich den Verstärker nur ungern analog zum Test verkabeln.

Geht das über dieses Alsa? http://www.alsa.com

Irgendwie wollt ichs hier erstmal versuchen als direkt rumzurödeln, da ich noch Newbie bin ...

THX!


----------



## plonk (7. Mai 2004)

Laut ALSA müsstest Du den optischen Ausgang aktivieren können. Eine Anleitung findest Du hier


----------



## Freerider (7. Mai 2004)

Aber ich muss doch dazu wissen wie der Ausgang heißt, oder?

Irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht so wirklich schlau! Weißt du zufällig welche Anleitung da die richtige ist? ALSA ist jedenfall installiert!


----------

